# New Mason



## MasonomroM (Jul 19, 2018)

Greetings! I was initiated, passed, and raised recently in the great state of Missouri! I am a glad to be here and look forward to learning from you all.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 19, 2018)

C0ngratulations and welcome from Australia


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 20, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother! I'm right next to you in Kentucky.


----------



## MasonomroM (Jul 21, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother! I'm right next to you in Kentucky.



I have driven through Louisville about 1000 times the last few years. Beautiful place!


----------



## Matt L (Jul 23, 2018)

Congratulations, and welcome Brother from West Tennessee!


----------



## Adam Cockerham (Jul 23, 2018)

Welcome from North Carolina, brother! Make yourself at home!


----------



## hfmm97 (Jul 23, 2018)

Welcome from Houston Texas USA: enjoy your time here on the forums!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 27, 2018)

MasonomroM said:


> I have driven through Louisville about 1000 times the last few years. Beautiful place!


Thank you Brother.


----------

